# Some Interesting Pics of X-Trails at Mexico City Streets



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I've seing this nice Front Bumper, A-Bar, Light Bar or The name you locally use, (Mexican Name is really fun)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Another view:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

This one got some story:

1st, it's a Series I, X-Ty

2nd, there's no chance of custom license plates, so random was in favor of this guy


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Awesome manuelga! :thumbup: 

It's always nice to see familiar units (X-Trail) in totaly different surroundings (another Country)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll keep my camera close, Next week I'll return to Mexico City & will hunt for a Xenon Roof Rack one.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Manuel,

Nice pics 

In Australia we have a company that does a very similar job with the from bull bars (that what they're here  )

Check them out here:

http://www.ecb.com.au/model/x-trail.htm

Pic2. I like the plates, but not the dent on the rear bumber, Poor xtrailer, someone must have clipped him or it could have been his fault


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Donkey's Bar or to be more specifically... Donkey Thrower  

There's also a company here that makes those bars, but I haven't found them at the web, by the way, Nissan sold them not so expensive.

Yep, it's sad to see a fender like that, alive, looked worst.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga said:


> I'll keep my camera close, Next week I'll return to Mexico City & will hunt for a Xenon Roof Rack one.



Oh Yeah :thumbup: Would love to see one!


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

We also got the "Hyper Roof Rail" version X-Trail for sale here. It was sold as a special model called the X-Trail Blue. It was a blueish purple outside color, had the stock 16 inch wheels but black chrome plated, the hyper roof rails, fully equipped, and only offered in automatic.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> We also got the "Hyper Roof Rail" version X-Trail for sale here. It was sold as a special model called the X-Trail Blue. It was a blueish purple outside color, had the stock 16 inch wheels but black chrome plated, the hyper roof rails, fully equipped, and only offered in automatic.


What are these "Hyper" Lights? I assume the roof rails are named after the Hyper Halogen bulb part? 

So just what exactly are these "Hyper Halogen" bulbs? It would seem they are still a Halogen filiment bulb, as such, are not a true HID Xenon Gas filled capsule with an Arc.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The Hyper part of the name is only a gimmick. They are actually halogen lights built into thicker roof rails. The roof rails are silver in color and have a rack built into them for luggage carrying. The halogen lights (2-one on each side) are in the foward part of the rails directly on top of the windshield. An extra accessory switch is included towards the left of the steering wheel, on the dashboard, to turn them on. They can only be turned on when the main lights are also on (similar to the bumper mounted fogs).


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Sure is a nice roof rack :thumbup: 

I wish we could have ordered it at time of order.


----------

